# Ortsentfernung mit Hilfe von Koordinaten berechnen



## Frexit (6. Nov 2009)

Hallo.

Geben Sie ein Java-Programman, das für zwei Erdkoordinatenangabenmit jeweils Laenge und Breite und einer positiven Distanz diese Oberflächenentfernung berechnet. Sie können als Beispielkoordinaten folgende Werte nehmen, die diese Annahmen erfüllen (Angabe als Länge Nord, Breite Ost): P1 = (7, 181563889, 50, 78023889) , P2 = (6, 0939, 50, 78999167).

P1 = (laenge1, breite1) 
P2 = (laenge2, breite2)

Nun, als Hilfe habe ich noch eine Rechenformel für den Distanzfaktor:
distanzfaktor = arccos(sin(breite1) * sin(breite2) + cos(breite1) * cos(breite2)
* cos(laenge2 − laenge1))



Mein Java Code sieht bisher so aus:


```
public class Erde {

	

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		
		double laenge2 = 6.0939;
		double breite2 = 50.78999167;
		double laenge1 = 7.181563889;
		double breite1 = 50.78023889;
		
		
		double Distanzfaktor = arccos(Math.sin(breite1) * Math.sin(breite2) + Math.cos(breite1) * Math.cos(breite2) * Math.cos(laenge2 - laenge1));
		

	
	
		
	}
```

So, damit rechnet mir das Programm ja bisher den Distanzfaktor aus. Nur wie bringe ich das Programm nun dazu einfach den Distanzfaktor zu nehmen und den mal den Radius zu rechnen. Ich will den Distanzfaktor nicht per Hand eintippen, dass Programm soll den errechneten Wert selber übernehmen. 
Ich hatte es versucht, wie oben zu sehen, mit double Entfernung = (radius * distanzfaktor); allerdings weiß das Programm nicht woher es den Wert Distanzfaktor nehmen soll.



Gruß,
Frexit


----------



## Bartleby (6. Nov 2009)

Hast du in den ersten Vorlesungen zu Java geschlafen? Du solltest dir erstmal die Grundlagen beibringen: welche Methoden gibt es, wo kann ich Methoden in welcher Art aufrufen etc.


----------



## Sonecc (6. Nov 2009)

Ortskoordinaten deren Entfernung berechnen - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe


----------



## Frexit (6. Nov 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. Habs raus.


----------

